# Has anyone purchased a Junkers Bauhaus watch?



## usc1

I am tempted to buy the quartz issue but I have never had a Junkers before. 

I was wondering if I could get opinions from members that have the watch?

Thanks.


----------



## davidrrg

I have the same question, the Junkers Bauhaus are awesome looking watches... I'm also tempted to buy one, but a quartz chrono :]
Anyone to answer our question??? :/


----------



## rationaltime

davidrrg said:


> I have the same question, the Junkers Bauhaus are awesome looking watches... I'm also tempted to buy one, but a quartz chrono :]
> Anyone to answer our question??? :/


This one?
Junkers Chrono 6086-5 Bauhaus, 40mm, Ronda 5030 D quartz movement,
acrylic crystal, € 249









It looks all right, but do you think the dial looks a little busy
for a "Bauhaus" design?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## brainless

rationaltime said:


> This one?
> Junkers Chrono 6086-5 Bauhaus, 40mm, Ronda 5030 D quartz movement,
> acrylic crystal, € 249
> 
> It looks all right, but do you think the dial looks a little *busy*
> for a *"Bauhaus" *design?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Yes,

you are right.
It rather looks like "BAU*DORF*", not "BAU*HAUS*",

Volker ;-)


----------



## qwt-om

A pity the manufacturer felt the need to spell out "bauhaus" on the dial, IMO, as if it weren't clear what the styling was based on...

BTW, the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope has a slightly busy dial as well, at least when compared to the three-hand version:


----------



## usc1

qwt-om said:


> A pity the manufacturer felt the need to spell out "bauhaus" on the dial, IMO, as if it weren't clear what the styling was based on...
> 
> BTW, the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope has a slightly busy dial as well, at least when compared to the three-hand version:
> View attachment 704158
> View attachment 704161


The original Max Bill designs for Junghans is far superior. I think I will skip on buying the Junkers Bauhaus, the dial I can get over but the cheap $11 Ronda quartz movement I cannot come to grip with.


----------



## arr

I have the off-white/ivory dialed chronograph. Compared to the Max Bill Chronoscope, I gladly paid around $360 for this watch as opposed to $1,500 for the Max Bill. It is quartz, true, but that doesn't bother me. I have numerous Citizen eco-drives and love them all. This watch wears somewhat large due to the thin bezel, but it oozes class and subtlety (except for the "bauhaus" imprint, which is as obvious as those little pointer-signs in the Dick Tracy comic strip that point out his gun or radio/TV wristwatch). I like the power reserve model, too, but $500+ is a bit much to pay for a Citizen/Miyota movement. For the sake of comparison, I saw the Bulova Accutron automatic chronograph with 7750 movement, on sale at Costco last week, for around $250 (retails for around $1,500).


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, I wouldn't bother regarding the busy dial. However, if it is a Bauhaus styled watch and if form follows function the imprint Bauhaus is a tad too much, a Bauhaus stlyed watch does not need Bauhaus printed on the dial because the style would be obvious. If you need to print it on the dial it probably isn't 100% Bauhaus. OK,ok, I am picky. Imho the "NO GO" ist the quartz movement, quartz just isn't it. Would like to know what Max Bill might have thought about quartz, but we will never know.


----------



## kyriu

I have, just received it yesterday., great service from aviation-time.com


Junkers Bauhaus by rreis, on Flickr

cheers!


----------



## rationaltime

That looks clean. Welcome to watchuseek, and thank you 
for posting the photo.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## LH2

Max Bill's are much nicer (and more expensive) I think that's a given. Aside from the silly 'Bauhaus' on the dial, why does Junkers insist on the date window on seemingly every watch they make? Many of their dials would be more appealing without any date window, the above watches included.


----------



## TJWN

this is the cleaner version of maxbill chronoscope


----------



## rsucesso

I bought the black quartz chrono at frankfurt dutty free for a bargain. I like the watch but it does not get too much whrist time since it feels too light for my taste. I collect wartchs from cheap to sophisticated and never care much for wathc other people think of my timepieces, but i must say it drags a lots of attention and cumpliments everywhere.


----------



## Relos

usc1 said:


> I am tempted to buy the quartz issue but I have never had a Junkers before.
> 
> I was wondering if I could get opinions from members that have the watch?
> 
> Thanks.


Below are a few pictures of mine. Got it originally on the Milanese bracelet, which I love. But to mix it up a bit, I'm now wearing it on a Hirsch Rivetta with an RHD deployant. Love this little timepiece. Like people have said, very reminiscent of the Junghans Max Bill watches (I'd really like to own the Chronoscope someday). I like this particular version, ref. no. 6060 as I feel its dial is the most unique out of all the other Bauhaus watches Junkers has to offer. It's not too often that you come by a power reserve sub-dial I feel. And oh that cream-colored face that's end-to-end giving the watch great wrist presence for a 40 mm. Love the hesalite crystal as well. Polywatch works wonders on it in case of any scratches / scrapes.


----------



## nykamran

The bauhaus is written on the quartz version, and automatic when you buy the ETA version. I love mine. It's a simple, but beautiful timepiece that will never bore you.
Best wishes


----------



## qcjulle

Just received this one today. I really liked the stock mesh bracelet but still swapped it for a Meyhofer strap. Glad I didn't get the Max Bill.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Congratulations!

how do you like it? does it have a Jap or Swiss movement?



qcjulle said:


> Just received this one today. I really liked the stock mesh bracelet but still swapped it for a Meyhofer strap. Glad I didn't get the Max Bill.
> 
> View attachment 7077314


----------



## rifmon

I've been liking these more and more as the months have passe. By the way, if you haven't watched the Urban Genrty's You Tube review of this watch you're missing a great review and reviewer. 

Now of course the Max Bill is even more of s clean design but I can't get past the coating they apply on what would otherwise be a serviceable crystal with the use of poly watch. 

These Junkers have both the vulnerable polished steal and scratch prone crystal. But with two inexpensive products ply watch and a Cape Codbpllishing cloth, the owner of such a vulnerable watch can fix it like new every time. 

I would have a real hard time deciding on the black vs the cream dial. 

Great pics every one!


----------



## qcjulle

WichitaViajero said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> how do you like it? does it have a Jap or Swiss movement?


I'm growing happier every day. It looks even better live than in the pictures. It seems to have the Sellita SW200 movement, running a bit fast but let's see if it settles down.


----------



## jpr2000

Junkers Tinnitus:

I made the mistake of buying a Junkers Bauhaus (6060-2) which has a Japanese auto movement. Definitely avoid these unless you're hard of hearing and not troubled by the rattle of the movement. (See my first post for more detail).

Shame because they are lovely looking watches.


----------



## Drumguy

I have the black dial chrono with a Swiss Ronda 5030.D quartz movement and domed hesalite crystal. It was in my price range and I think it is a great watch. As for the "true Bauhaus" argument or the fact that is printed on the dial, I could care less what anyone thinks about a watch I bought for myself. I like the finish and the over all look.


----------



## jpr2000

The quartz models obviously don't have the noise problems, the automatics do, because of the Bauhaus design which uses a domed crystal. Visually they are all beautiful watches in my opinion, but the rotor noise in the automatics is definitely their Achilles heel.


----------



## StufflerMike

jpr2000 said:


> The quartz models obviously don't have the noise problems, the automatics do, because of the Bauhaus design which uses a domed crystal. Visually they are all beautiful watches in my opinion, but the rotor noise in the automatics is definitely their Achilles heel.


Aha, post #8 about the noise problem. I think we all got it.


----------



## jpr2000

stuffler said:


> jpr2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The quartz models obviously don't have the noise problems, the automatics do, because of the Bauhaus design which uses a domed crystal. Visually they are all beautiful watches in my opinion, but the rotor noise in the automatics is definitely their Achilles heel.
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, post #8 about the noise problem. I think we all got it.
Click to expand...

Apologies for stressing the point, I don't mean to upset anyone. It's just been a frustrating process for me with the retailer and the wholesaler. Once you buy one of these things there's really no going back and I feel that people have a right to know, especially as a lot of people will commit to the purchase online and not have the opportunity to handle the product.


----------



## StufflerMike

Repitition in lyrics is a rhetorical device. On WatchUSeek it is not, especially when cross posting. You made your point clear, very clear and now I would be very happy to read something different in your 10th post. Thank you.


----------



## jpr2000

stuffler said:


> Repitition in lyrics is a rhetorical device. On WatchUSeek it is not, especially when cross posting. You made your point clear, very clear and now I would be very happy to read something different in your 10th post. Thank you.


I've restated the noisy movement problem in response to newer posts and points raised on the issue. I've also praised other aspects of the design.

I find it interesting that you have been critical of the visual aesthetic and Quartz movement as not in keeping with the Bauhaus philosophy. I don't know what experience you have in design, but in referencing this particular design school, functionality takes centre stage.

I would be very happy to read something from you on the product, especially if you've actually owned one, as opposed to personal criticism. Thank you.


----------



## jpr2000

Found a solution to the noisy rotor problem. Can be replaced at a later date if needed, but works well as a manual wind with a decent power reserve. It's a lovely looking watch, so if you have an automatic one and the movement is irritating you then this is a way forward. But only let an experienced watchmaker do it.


----------



## Cr15py

Modifying the Miyota may shorten it's life as it was designed to be wound via the rotor.


----------



## jpr2000

Cr15py said:


> Modifying the Miyota may shorten it's life as it was designed to be wound via the rotor.


I had some concerns about that. I'd be interested to know what the experienced horologists have to say. I'd guess it's a question which is specific to that movement.

Although it was designed to be wound via the rotor it was also designed to be wound manually. To what extent that function can stand alone in this particular movement is difficult to say.

The mechanics of the manual winding operation will obviously wear, but so too would the mechanics of the rotor. I can only speculate on this so any experts with a good knowledge of the Myota workings please contribute!


----------



## M_Milaguet

Relos said:


> Below are a few pictures of mine. Got it originally on the Milanese bracelet, which I love. But to mix it up a bit, I'm now wearing it on a Hirsch Rivetta with an RHD deployant. Love this little timepiece. Like people have said, very reminiscent of the Junghans Max Bill watches (I'd really like to own the Chronoscope someday). I like this particular version, ref. no. 6060 as I feel its dial is the most unique out of all the other Bauhaus watches Junkers has to offer. It's not too often that you come by a power reserve sub-dial I feel. And oh that cream-colored face that's end-to-end giving the watch great wrist presence for a 40 mm. Love the hesalite crystal as well. Polywatch works wonders on it in case of any scratches / scrapes.
> 
> View attachment 4234090


I think this model is stunning.


----------



## rsucesso

Drumguy4all said:


> I have the black dial chrono with a Swiss Ronda 5030.D quartz movement and domed hesalite crystal. It was in my price range and I think it is a great watch. As for the "true Bauhaus" argument or the fact that is printed on the dial, I could care less what anyone thinks about a watch I bought for myself. I like the finish and the over all look.


I have the same, but my daughter broke the crystal... Its cracked (maybe would be shattered if it was not plexiglass). Does anyone have a clue of how hard is to have it replaced?


----------



## Drumguy

Bummer about your Crystal I don't know how much that would cost to get replaced maybe someone with more knowledge than me will get on here and answer that for you.


----------



## Will3020

Relos said:


> Below are a few pictures of mine. Got it originally on the Milanese bracelet, which I love. But to mix it up a bit, I'm now wearing it on a Hirsch Rivetta with an RHD deployant. Love this little timepiece. Like people have said, very reminiscent of the Junghans Max Bill watches (I'd really like to own the Chronoscope someday). I like this particular version, ref. no. 6060 as I feel its dial is the most unique out of all the other Bauhaus watches Junkers has to offer. It's not too often that you come by a power reserve sub-dial I feel. And oh that cream-colored face that's end-to-end giving the watch great wrist presence for a 40 mm. Love the hesalite crystal as well. Polywatch works wonders on it in case of any scratches / scrapes.
> 
> View attachment 4234090
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234146


Really a beautiful looking Junkers; love the dial on that one.


----------



## rsucesso

jpr2000 said:


> Junkers Tinnitus:
> 
> I made the mistake of buying a Junkers Bauhaus (6060-2) which has a Japanese auto movement. Definitely avoid these unless you're hard of hearing and not troubled by the rattle of the movement. (See my first post for more detail).
> 
> Shame because they are lovely looking watches.


It is loud indeed. Not suitable for slipping beside your ear...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

